# HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Unboxing



## sumonpathak (Apr 21, 2013)

hey guys....
got my hands on this a while ago..though i would share some pics with you.
What we have today is the single gpu king from AMD the Matrix Platinum HD 7970.
this particular Sample comes courtesy of Asus so a big thanks to them for providing me with a sample.
Now coming to the card, this is THE card for overclockers and gamers.
The matrix edition generally has top of the line components,better power design and specially binned chips clocked at higher speeds.So if u manage tp get this card you will be getting the BEST card out there.
now i will talk about it on detail on the review.
Lets just have a look at the pics and the specs for now..
First the specifications
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_specs.jpg

Nothing to write much about the boxes typical ROG boxes with a window and and loots of info.
[img3]*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_box_front.jpg[/img]
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_box_flap.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_box_inside.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_box_back.jpg

Now i promised that i will keep this short..so am not gonna talk much and post the pics and fly away..
the card comes with two signature 10CM fans on the front whihc is typical for Direct CU II cooling range.
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_top.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_fan.jpg
the back comes with a custom separate back plate
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_back.jpg
the load indicator LED looks pretty nice and since it changes color according to load one get an idea what is stressing the gpu and by how much.
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_led.jpg
and at last we see the Voltage LED's and 3 hardware buttons for voltage and bios reset.the red button when activated lights up and puts the fan to instant 100%.
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Matrix-Platinum-HD-7970/7970_vrpoints.jpg


i would stop at this today...
signing out
Sumon pathak


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats. Nice buy.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 21, 2013)

Man you're a hardcore Gamer I guess looking at your sig. Nice buy. Congratz


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 21, 2013)

congrats dude


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Man you're a hardcore Gamer I guess looking at your sig. *Nice buy*. Congratz



that's a review sample


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

@sumonpathak: did you get to keep it for a few days and play??


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 22, 2013)

o yesh


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

i wont even ask you about the experience 

did you return it already??


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 22, 2013)

sadly yes...it was there in the 26th Jan meet..sadly not too many people form TDF joined it


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

^oh!!

can you let me know the next theres a Kolkata TDF meet? i'd like to come


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 23, 2013)

^^sure.


----------

